# Safeguard at it again!



## tink0170 (Mar 11, 2016)

My father in law had a group conference call this morning with Safeguard. haha they are at it again. They are launching this is Florida before it goes national. Safeguard is getting rid of the base rate pricing and paying $25 a cyd minus discount 25% so you will end up with $18.75 a cyd. WOW! are they wanting everyone who stuck with them to quit?! I guess there was alot of arguing. contractors were saying "it was nice working for ya" so basically everyone was quitting during the call and the Safeguard conference call leader hung up on everyone! They just keep getting better and better! Greedy! Im so happy I let them go when they went to base rate pricing.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't have any benefits in what safeguard does, but if you were willing to work for the base rate isn't this a raise ?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Any idea when this goes national?.....not that it is gonna affect me but i know a few guys that arnt gonna be very happy.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Those SG conference calls as I remember them were constant reminders to "Please mute your phone" and "specific pricing hasn't been finalized yet but we should have a release sometime this week" (after the call is over of course).
Contractors highly critical of cut pricing or new demands were asked to "identify themselves " so the rep knew who they were speaking with, or what "coverage area" they were discussing. Anyone foolish enough to do so found a sudden drop off in work starting that day. Hundreds of people on an open line talking over eachother, dogs barking, etc. Hanging up on everyone in the middle of the meeting isn't that uncommon.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

They figured if the craigslist ads can get workers for 18 cube, why cant they.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is truly hilarious. Anyone who works for them is getting what they deserve.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

So far $50 per minus the 25%


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> So far $50 per minus the 25%



They are smart enough to show money in a few spots so you won't notice the thousands of ways they take it back.


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They are smart enough to show money in a few spots so you won't notice the thousands of ways they take it back.


That's all that needs to be said.


----------

